# Joining in on the "Hello" people



## Sunrise (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello to everyone from Germany. I just found out about your forum on EF and decided to take a look. I instantly liked it here, so I joined 
I´ll be hanging out at the Tai Chi Corner of this forum, so maybe we will meet there.
Short info on myself - I started out with MA some 28 years ago with judo, switched to karate and finaly felt home in xiang-wang kungfu (and some taiji). 1996 I finally fell in love with taichi completely, said good bye to my old job and started out as a fulltime taichi practitioner and finaly as a taichi instructor - happy me   


Greetings,
        Sunrise


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome over the hillside, *Sunrise* :tup:.  

We're always glad to see experienced people joining the fora to fertilise the threads with their depth of knowledge.

Of course, you never know, there might be things buried there in the posts that might bring something to light for yourself too .


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, thank you all for your warm wellcome - cheers to you :drinkbeer



> Of course, you never know, there might be things buried there in the posts that might bring something to light for yourself too



That is for sure, and I am really looking forward to it


----------



## MJS (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 30, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## German Coach (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Hello to everyone from Germany. I just found out about your forum on EF and decided to take a look. I instantly liked it here, so I joined
> I´ll be hanging out at the Tai Chi Corner of this forum, so maybe we will meet there.
> Short info on myself - I started out with MA some 28 years ago with judo, switched to karate and finaly felt home in xiang-wang kungfu (and some taiji). 1996 I finally fell in love with taichi completely, said good bye to my old job and started out as a fulltime taichi practitioner and finaly as a taichi instructor - happy me
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sunsrise,

my best wishes to Goldi 

PW


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 2, 2007)

Again, many thanks for the nice wellcoming  and another hello dto the coach from the neighbourhood


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 2, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## tntma12 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## ffracer297 (Oct 5, 2007)

hi everyone, I am new to martial arts, started about 5 months ago and love it.  I saw this website and it looks very informative so I thought ai would join and learn more about martial arts here!


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello!


----------

